# Spunky? You still there?



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Is miss Spunky still about?


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

I have pm'd her but no reply.

I hope we haven't scared her away. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

I know, I was thinking of her and I'm wondering if shes left. Hope not. I know she didn't like th advice she received.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Well from everything she said about the guy our advice was sound. If she does try R with him I think she will be back. I hate this because she was really getting much stronger and wiser before all of this.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

I think it is even more important she stays if trying R.

I said my piece but would still like to offer support or just a venting outlet if she needs. She doesn't have to take my advice for me to want to be a friend to her. If she decides to make a go of it I would talk from a view of how best to make it work and would love to be proved wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

